# XML-RPC / Java - PHP



## mediaOne (6. Jul 2007)

Hallo...

Ich versuche verzeifelt einen Java XML-RPC Server zu bauen und dazu einen php XML-RPC Client.
Grund: Ich möchte daten von PHP mittels XML-RPC an den Java XML-RPC Server weitergeben der diese dann verarbeitet.
Finde aber auch keine Beispiele in der art.

Kann mir vielleicht einer ein kleines Beispiel erstellen ?

Wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß
Mike


----------



## Murray (6. Jul 2007)

Wenn du den XML-RPC-Server nicht komplett selbst erfinden willst, kannst du auf ein Apache-Projekt zurückgreifen: 
http://ws.apache.org/xmlrpc/. Evtl. lohnt es sich auch, neben der aktuellen Version 3 auch Version 2 anzusehen; die kann zwar die proprietären Erweiterungen nicht (braucht man ohnehin nicht, wenn der Client das nicht ebenfalls beherrscht), dafür konnte man die alte Version m.E. besser in existierende HTTP-Server integrieren.


----------



## Guest (6. Jul 2007)

Murray hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du den XML-RPC-Server nicht komplett selbst erfinden willst, kannst du auf ein Apache-Projekt zurückgreifen:
> http://ws.apache.org/xmlrpc/. Evtl. lohnt es sich auch, neben der aktuellen Version 3 auch Version 2 anzusehen; die kann zwar die proprietären Erweiterungen nicht (braucht man ohnehin nicht, wenn der Client das nicht ebenfalls beherrscht), dafür konnte man die alte Version m.E. besser in existierende HTTP-Server integrieren.



Hi,
ja habe ich schon versucht bekomme es leider einfach nicht hin.
Werde mich wohl weiter auf die suche machen nach einem Beispiel

Danke


----------

